# New Project - Neofinetia Database Help Requested



## Heather (May 28, 2007)

I have some questions about the naming of Neofinetia falcatas. 

I'm trying to get a handle on the differences between Fuuran, Fuukiran, and how to set up categories and sub-categories in the database I am building (yes, Jason, your article is sitting here open on my lap as I type!) Rather than how I have it for the Cyp. Genus, I think I am correct (?) that I should have Genus, Species and Variety categories, and maybe Grex in case I purchased a Fuukiran division someday. ha. Or, should there be maybe a check box for Fuuran and/or Fuukiran? (I'm not completely clear on the difference.) and no Grex category? That's where I am confused I think. Fuuran vs. Fuukiran and Variety vs. Grex.

Would that be correct? 
Having subgroups (as in micropetalum for Phrags) and hybrid categories (since I'm not going there) should be unnecessary, right? 

Are there AOS awarded Neos or is it just not really judged here? I haven't delved into wildcatt yet but it seems like that might be a mire because of the varieties? 

Beware. I may have more questions in the days to come.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 28, 2007)

Heather here is a site with a bit of history on Neof. that you my be able to gleam some info from.
http://www.neofinetia.com/Data Files/DataHistory.htm

actually all this info can be accessed at http://www.neofinetia.com/

here is another bit of info
http://angrek.com/AAOS/Past/9701/Txt/Neofin.html


----------



## smartie2000 (May 29, 2007)

At OrchidTalk Qing has translated a neo ranking system
http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchidtalk/general-discussion/5582-neos-ranking-system.html


----------



## smartie2000 (May 29, 2007)

ok since not everyone can view OrchidTalk I will copy everything Qing wrote on Neofinetia falcata...


> Here is the ranking system for Fuukiran (may note be the newest). Neos with names in this system are called Fuukiran (in Chinese it means rich and noble orchid), and those have no names are called Fu Ran (wind orchids). The top row are the most rare ones, will cost more than $1000/growth . The bottom row are the cheapest, $10-15/growth. Shutennou is in the bottom rank. The middle one in the top rank is Fuukiden, it is selling for $1200/growth in the US. Once a rare one becomes more common, it got moved down the rank, and the price is lower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marco (May 29, 2007)

I'm on the bottom rung! :clap:


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2007)

Ahhh, thank you so much, Fren!
Most helpful!!! Now I understand much better.


----------



## huiray (Jun 9, 2007)

Smartie (&Heather),
I posted a reply on that thread at rv-orchidworks.
Huiray.


----------



## huiray (Jun 9, 2007)

Heather,
Keep in mind the varieties listed for that ranking chart (the 2005 _Fuukiran Meikan_) is incomplete and is not in linear order in each "row".
Huiray.


----------



## Heather (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks Huiray!


----------



## lothianjavert (Jun 10, 2007)

Neat!! Thanks!!! All of mine are 4th and 5th row.  Oh well-- unless I win the lottery, I'll just have to wait for the other varieties in the first three rows to become more common and hence more affordable.  

Right now, I'm between loving summer (I'm off of work, I love the warm weather) and hating summer (no paycheck, hence no more orchid shopping  )

I have a bunch more neos that I'd LOVE to have, but I know I have to hold off until fall. Still, I know there are at least 4 more that MUST come home this fall.  I can't believe how much I've fallen for these little plants. I have a couple in spike now, others are putting up new growths... and I'm just enthralled with them.  Even the roots are neat!!


----------

